# Good sports for newly diagnosed type 1



## Jamiesamp (Nov 20, 2017)

what are good starting sports/ fitness activities
I use to do zumba and worried slightly that swiming and hypos could be dangerus


----------



## Copepod (Nov 20, 2017)

Do whatever you enjoy. Have a look at www.runsweet.com for lots of useful information about physiology of exercise with type 1 diabetes, including case studies.
I swim occasionally in swimming pools, sea and lakes. Quite honestly, for me, not being able to wear gas permeable contact lenses is more of a problem than having type 1 diabetes.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 20, 2017)

Agree with Copepod you can do whatever sport you want to.  There are a number of professional athletes with Type 1 diabetes - cyclists, footballers, rugby players.  Anything is possible.


----------



## Martin Dyke (Nov 22, 2017)

I race motorcycles, I find that gets the blood flowing!!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 22, 2017)

Martin Dyke said:


> I race motorcycles, I find that gets the blood flowing!!


Good stuff Martin.  > One of my mates is called Mad Martin. He is a fireman & clipped handlebars on Mad Sunday at the TT. I chickened out & went on the Bus that day.


----------



## Martin Dyke (Nov 22, 2017)

Good stuff!! I was told when I was younger I coudnt get a race licence and thought that was that. Law changed and I got one and now race, best thing Ive ever done


----------



## Julia maria mcCoulough (Nov 26, 2017)

Can you run with diabetes


----------



## Robin (Nov 26, 2017)

Julia maria mcCoulough said:


> Can you run with diabetes


Short answer yes! 
Our admin, @Northerner ran marathons pre-diagnosis....and carried on afterwards. I believe he sticks to half marathons these days, but probably more due to age than Diabetes! (hope I got away with that comment!)
It's just a question of working out how to top up carbs if necessary as you go, and keeping an eye on your levels.


----------



## zuludog (Nov 26, 2017)

Walking/hiking/rambling is good because you can do it at whatever pace or standard that suits you, from easy local strolls to serious hillwalking
there must be something near you - organised by local community/health/sports centres or The Ramblers Association or a similar local rambling group
The old traditional ideas & image of lots of heavy & expensive gear is changing. Now you can go hiking in lighter & more comfortable clothing, more like casual stuff. Trail shoes have mostly taken over from boots, for example

Unfortunately you still need some decent stuff for winter but even then, lighter (and cheaper!) boots are OK for rambling. and the New Year sales will soon be with us
If you're interested I suggest you contact your a local group, and look at Go Outdoors or Cotswold Outdoor's website, or call in at one of theit shops, or your local outdoor shop

No problems with a hypo, just take testing kit and plenty of food including sweet things


----------



## Julia maria mcCoulough (Nov 26, 2017)

Robin said:


> Short answer yes!
> Our admin, @Northerner ran marathons pre-diagnosis....and carried on afterwards. I believe he sticks to half marathons these days, but probably more due to age than Diabetes! (hope I got away with that comment!)
> It's just a question of working out how to top up carbs if necessary as you go, and keeping an eye on your levels.


Ok thank you for your advice


----------



## Pigeon (Nov 26, 2017)

Yes definitely to both running and swimming! I do both, and cycling too- have done the odd sprint triathlon. The main thing is carry glucose sweets or gels while running or cycling, and have some lucozade handy (in your locker or on the side of the pool) when swimming. I find things very with the time of the day. For example, swimming before breakfast I have a small glass of juice and ~1u Novorapid, I used to take levemir as normal but I switched to a pump recently and haven't tried swimming since. Not a lot changes to my BG while swimming, then I have breakfast afterwards, with a small reduction in Novorapid. I run before lunch, for 30 mins. This normally makes my BG increase so I actually used to take 2u before running (with no snack) and that was about right. Cycling tends to make my BG drop, so I reduce bolus doses beforehand and basal too, if it's a long ride. 

The main thing is try something, cautiously, make notes of what happened then review and tweak it next time. E.g. for trying a new sport I would probably start around BG 10 and see if the BG goes up or down and then think about whether I needed a snack or some insulin next time. I'm doing a lot of this at the moment since my pump is new. Last Sunday I went for a walk and went sky high, so I had less of a basal reduction this week and went too low... so somewhere in between next time will hopefully be just right!

But definitely give it a go - exercise is great for your physical and mental health, and  a good way to meet people!


----------



## zuludog (Nov 26, 2017)

Yes to sport and mental health, or as my doctor said years ago - it's possible to sweat and relax at the same time


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 10, 2017)

Jamiesamp said:


> what are good starting sports/ fitness activities
> I use to do zumba and worried slightly that swiming and hypos could be dangerus


I used to be IN the North Sea up to 3 times a week. Miles out some days, getting to old for that now  (too cold now)


----------



## Bloden (Dec 14, 2017)

Great post @Pigeon.  It’s the not knowing what my BG’s going to do that puts me off, which is very frustrating cos I love exercising. You’re so right - ex, keep notes, review, tweak. You make it sound so straightforward. It might just be the kick up the bum I need. Thanks.


----------



## Graham Johnston (Dec 16, 2017)

Notable Type 1 athlete playing sports while diagnosed including Wasim Akram


----------

